# Ok I've tried Polish Sheep cheese called OSCYPEK, my wife loves it...how do I smoke that in the Stat



## tempnexus (Sep 15, 2017)

Here is what I mean by OSCYPEK.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscypek

What kind of cheese should I buy and how should I smoke it?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2017)

From Marianski's forum, which is dedicated to Eastern European smoking meats, etc..., below is his definition of smoking temperatures...  I did notice the smoking temperature for Oscypek was hot smoking...    Sooooo, for the 14 day smoking period, which I am going to assume is less than 12 hours per day, the temp should be on the low end of 105-140 F....  and allow the fire to go out for at least 12 hours so the cheese can cool...  Then re- fire and smoke again...   From the look of the cheese, the smoke is VERY thin...  VERY light....   dehydration is probably the primary concern in this process....   Type of wood is probably a big deal also...  Oak, Ash, Maple and Elm is what Wiki says is predominant in Poland....    DO NOT USE ELM...  it is the nastiest wood there is for smoking....   trust me on that...

As far as buying cheese...   You can't....  Did you read how it was made ??   Salted sheep and cow...  A veeeeery long, involved process..   make it...

Marianski:

*Cold Smoking*

Cold smoking at 52-71° F (12-22° C), from 1-14 days

*Warm Smoking*

Continuous smoking at 73-104° F (23-40° C), from 4-48 hours depending on the diameter of the meat, humidity 80%, and medium smoke.

*Hot Smoking*

Hot smoking is the most common method of smoking. Continuous smoking at 105-140° F (41-60° C), 0.5-2 hours


----------



## tempnexus (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks! 

Yeah Once I was PCSed back to states I lost that privilege of eating those exotic smoked meats and cheeses....sigh....not even Chicago has it.


----------



## tropics (Sep 16, 2017)

tempnexus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah Once I was PCSed back to states I lost that privilege of eating those exotic smoked meats and cheeses....sigh....not even Chicago has it.


The only cheese I can think of that may work would be a goat cheese,it is a soft cheese so cold smoke 

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 17, 2017)

Oscypek is not available in the US because it is unpasteurized. The closest pasteurized cheese l can think of, a similar Italian cheese called Scamorza Affumicate'. Not as salty, pungent or smokey, but may get you close with some more cold smoking and aging. Corn cob may be a good choice...JJ


----------

